# Recording Your Brews - What Do You Use?



## 3GumsBrewing (25/11/04)

Hi all, I was just wondering what you all use to recode your brews, I have up until now just been writing them down in a log book, but I would like to find something on the PC that I can record the brews in. I am a bit of an excel nut so I was going to have a go at it myself, but I thought I might see if anyone else has already got a system they might like to share.

Cheers
David


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/11/04)

The brewing programs like Promash & Beersmith can record your recipes

Jovial Monk


----------



## Gough (25/11/04)

I use Beersmith now but used to use a basic excel file. It worked fine.

Good luck,

Shawn.


----------



## chiller (25/11/04)

I can thoroughly recommend either BeerSmith or StrangeBrew as excellent brewing software. Promash is also an excellent program but I find the interface is a tad clunky. There are too many screens open and while everything works well it is less intuitive than SB or BS.

All of the programs mentioned can be downloaded and trialed for up to 21 days or longer.

If you run Linux Qbrew does a great job as well but doesn't have all of the features of the ones above.

For any software to function well for you put in the time to understand how to set up your equipment values and evapouration rates. Without accurate water useage you will never get satisactory outcomes. Regardless of the software. 

Software can help you to become a better brewer only when you input good data.

You don't need to know every formula behind the software, but as you become familiar with the calculation process you wil better comprehend why x amount of grain with y amount of water and hops = beer :chug: 

Steve


----------



## tdh (25/11/04)

Promash = the original and the best, it's updated with outstanding features, always long before the 'jonnycomelatelyclones' 

tdh


----------



## Andrew (25/11/04)

Hi David,
Maybe its "pushed" in the Ballarat course, but all the (few) brewers working in Micros (like TDH above) that I have ever managed to talk to all use Promash. And I figure that 'What's good for the Goose....'

Cheers!


----------



## Doc (25/11/04)

I do a combination of both.
Being in IT and knowing computers I feel a hard copy of important items like brewing recipes is required.
I use Promash for brewing software but have also created a brew sheet that I write all the details down on during the brew day and file away in a binder.
You can find my brewsheet in this topic

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazman (25/11/04)

PROMASH


----------



## bradmcm (25/11/04)

ProMash. It's the program that is in use in hundreds of micros around the world.


----------



## joecast (25/11/04)

tried both promash and beersmith. liked beersmith better as it seemed more user friendly, but bought promash. dont ask why. pretty happywith promash, but beersmith seemed easier to use (for begginers at least).
joe


----------



## wee stu (25/11/04)

beersmith - simple minds like ease of use.


----------



## big d (26/11/04)

i will tip the scales in favour of beersmith.used to log every brew into a large diary type book.looked at both promash and beersmith and a few others.
chiller in s.a gave me a demo and run down on beersmith and i was impressed.purchased a copy and havent looked back.

promash is for people who think they can brew.   


cheers
big d


----------



## nonicman (26/11/04)

Doc


> Being in IT and knowing computers I feel a hard copy of important items like brewing recipes is required.
> I use Promash for brewing software but have also created a brew sheet that I write all the details down on during the brew day and file away in a binder.
> You can find my brewsheet in this topic



I use Promash, though a hard copy is on the cards. Bad time of year for my computers, lost a video card and a motherboard to the computer gods, now my laptop after years of excellent service is starting to go south.  Whatever you use a backup (hard and soft) is a good idea.


Jason


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/11/04)

I purchased Promash a couple of years ago and was quite happy with that  , This year I gave Beersmith a demo and bought the program  , I only use Beersmith now, It is easier to use, simpler to view and has just as many features as promash, but you don't need to do a uni course  to be able to understand it.

Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/11/04)

I use BeerSmith, could not recommend it highly enough. Back up all my recipes on disc.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Murray (26/11/04)

I just record everything by hand on a brewsheet I made up.


----------



## Batz (26/11/04)

Beersmith for me

I like it much better than promash , do only real brewers use beersmith ? :lol: 

Sorry h34r: 

Batz


----------



## Gough (26/11/04)

Batz said:


> Beersmith for me
> 
> I like it much better than promash , do only real brewers use beersmith ? :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Batz

Why not start a poll? h34r: :lol: h34r: 

Beersmith users of the world unite!

Shawn.


----------



## pbrandonvirg (26/11/04)

I have been brewing for 6 months now, and I use excel. I have a running total of how many litres I have made, cost per batch(per longneck), and other particulars.


----------



## Hopeye (26/11/04)

I've got my own MS-Access database that I built when I started brewing K&K and am now upgrading it for AG brewing. It's great cause I can query anything in the database as I built an SQL generator into it.


----------



## pint of lager (26/11/04)

I started off using pen and paper, moved across to promash with printed out recipes, then moved back to handwritten notes.

I got sick of turning on the pc just to enter in an sg sample.

Long term, I want to go back to printouts as they are much neater than my handwriting. Up to the 83rd mash.


----------



## johnno (26/11/04)

I onlu use a pen and paper as well. One day I'll get around to using some software.

cheers


----------



## morry (26/11/04)

I have a word document that I write everything into. It does the job for me.


----------



## roach (26/11/04)

well after using Promash for 18 months, and reading this thread I have joined the opposition and purchased BeerSmith. BS looks to be much more intuitive with all the info accessible on one screen.

Interesting to note that after purchasing it that TDA and Chiller are on the Beersmith payroll  No wonder they are promoting it on this thread!! h34r: 

Seriously it looks to be a gr8 product.


----------



## Sparrow62 (26/11/04)

I only put down two brews, so I can.t realy tell you if it is good or not, but I found and evaluating "Home Brew Kit Master". Http://www.theabsolute.net.

I had a look at promash, but it looked too involved for me at this stage. Keep it simple stupid is my motto.


----------



## chiller (26/11/04)

roach said:


> well after using Promash for 18 months, and reading this thread I have joined the opposition and purchased BeerSmith. BS looks to be much more intuitive with all the info accessible on one screen.
> 
> Interesting to note that after purchasing it that TDA and Chiller are on the Beersmith payroll  No wonder they are promoting it on this thread!! h34r:
> 
> Seriously it looks to be a gr8 product.


 Excellent to see you have made a wise decision Roach 

If you look in the credits for Promash two regulars on this list are beta testers for PM as well. 

I actually enjoy testing brew software so I'm also on the test team for StrangeBrew.

It means I have to brew twice as often to provide recipes and feedback to Brad and Drew.


Steve.


----------



## NRB (28/11/04)

I'm just playing around with ProMash now, but was wondering if anyone has already entered all available Australian kits/enhancers/modifiers and would be willing to share the files in order to help me avoid mundane data entry?  

Looks like a fairly comprehensive program and am keen to play around with it. I'm currently only doing my first brew (K+K) and am keen to modify recipes using steeped grains... I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to do AG recipes by simply using a 15L stockpot which is all I have at my disposal.

Cheers guys.
Nick


----------



## bradmcm (28/11/04)

NRB,

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...1511&hl=promash


----------



## bradmcm (28/11/04)

Oops sorry NRG, you were after brew kits etc - not unhopped extracts and grains.

ProMash is not really suited to kit & kilo brewers - as there is very little calculation required.

I suppose you could use it just to document your brews but as others have said, perhaps just a word processing program would be just as useful.


----------



## NRB (28/11/04)

Thanks Brad,

At the moment I'm a kit brewer with my first brew incomplete, but I do have plans to move towards partial mashing/partial additional fermentables and will need to know all the specifics to enter them in Promash.

Simple things like the additional sugars (including dextrose which isn't listed) and extracts to my recipes would be handy, especially when they call for potential SG's which I'm unaware of.

For all I know I might eventually have a good AG setup, but at the moment I'll leave it to kit plus specialty grains/extracts.

Am I going overboard? I'm one to try and get as much information as I can about things to help me be the best I can in my endeavours!


----------



## SJW (29/11/04)

BEERSMITH! Also thereis a new version out, it looks real good too.


----------



## SteveSA (29/11/04)

Beersmith for me too. I find it much more user friendly than Promash, better lay out, etc.

Brad is also talking about setting up a recipe exchange on the website. Another plus is recipes can now be saved in a variety of formats making it compatible with other brewing software. Something Promash has been either slow or reluctant to pursue.

Steve


----------



## Doc (8/12/04)

I've been playing around with creating custom reports for Beersmith the last hour or so.

I've created a report template based on a form I have been using to manually record my brews previously. So now it will pre-populate alot of the info and I won't have to fill in the blanks. 
Here is a report based on the template. 

Here is a sample report

Beers, 
Doc


----------



## Plastic Man (8/12/04)

Doc

My heads spinning after reading the grain and hops bill. How do you keep up???


----------



## Ray_Mills (8/12/04)

Doc
How do you manage to measure 6.25 grams or what ever of hops
I am a bugger
Ray


----------



## Doc (8/12/04)

Ray_Mills said:


> Doc
> How do you manage to measure 6.25 grams or what ever of hops
> I am a bugger
> Ray


 With my current scales it would be 6gr or 8gr.
Usually on the high side which I comfort myself with the fact that they have aged and are a lower AA than they should be.
Birthday present next year will be a set of precision scales.

Doc


----------



## Doc (8/12/04)

I've just realised for all of you it will actually look very ordinary and a couple of the fields aren't as intended as the page was created with a font you won't have.
You can download the font the template was created for from here 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (9/12/04)

I've fixed it up so it displays better if you don't have my special font installed.
Sample is at the same location here.
If you want a copy of the template to modify for your own brewery you can find it here also.

Enjoy,
Doc


----------



## johnno (1/1/05)

The best reason I've seen so far for getting brewing software.

Here is the grain bill / brewing notes for my last partial mash APA made last Wednesday.

I usually write everything in a log but the last couple have escaped me.

:chug: :chug: :chug: 

cheers


----------



## NRB (2/1/05)

You might want to delete that address/phone number and post the pic again? :unsure:


----------



## sosman (2/1/05)

Now that I have officially launched it on sourceforge, I may as plug what I use.

Brewsta

Don't chuck out your cracked versions of Pr0mash just yet  it is what I call alpha software, but hell, it works for me.

The recipes I have brewed with it so far are online:

http://brewiki.org/brewsta/recipes/

and I am brewing again today (more tweaks to APA recipe).

cheers


----------



## Barry cranston (2/1/05)

Good Day Sosman
I noticed with your APA recipe that your 15 minute hop additions are giving you 50+% utilisation of your 60 minute additions. Is this from your research, reading or experience. I have always just divided the utilisation simply by time ie. a 15 min boil will give you quarter the utilisation of a 60 min boil. Have I been over bittering my beers?
I would appreciate any feed back.
All the best, Barry.

PS I hope to make a decent APA one day.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/1/05)

Hi Barry,

Try using just Amarillo hops in an APA one day, very clean, great aroma and flavor. Try pitching a batch with Saisson yeast, hmmmmmm!

Jovial Monk


----------



## sosman (2/1/05)

Barry cranston said:


> I noticed with your APA recipe that your 15 minute hop additions are giving you 50+% utilisation of your 60 minute additions. Is this from your research, reading or experience. I have always just divided the utilisation simply by time ie. a 15 min boil will give you quarter the utilisation of a 60 min boil. Have I been over bittering my beers?
> 
> PS I hope to make a decent APA one day.


Barry,

The utilisation varies in a non linear fashion. Brewsta uses the curves derived by Glenn Tinseth. The nice thing about utilisation formulas is that there are so many to choose from. There are too many references to mention.

Also note, if you compare Brewsta's utilisation calcs with say promash when set to tinseth they will be out by a factor of 1.3 at least in the default settings.

As for brewing a nice APA - there is no good reason why you should have to wait. Find a recipe, try it, then tweak it to your liking. I have never brewed two APA's the same - in fact I posted another APA recipe I brewed today.


----------



## spog (5/1/05)

umm, an a4 exersice school book i nicked from the kids when they were,nt looking!


----------



## johnno (3/3/05)

I've trialled Promash and Beersmith. I am probably going for Beersmith at the moment.
Plus its on special at $19.95 at the moment.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/3/05)

At this stage I just use an A4 book to record my brews.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/05)

7th year using ProMash. There may be better software out there. However I'm not aware of it.  

Only complaint is that the updates have been a little slow of late.

Warren -


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

FO big sheets of butchers paper stuck to the wall with Blu Tack, and written on in texta- dates brewed racked & bottled, ingredients, OG & FG, brew name & cap code.
Every so often we transfer this to a spreadsheet and add a rating.


----------



## kitkat (4/3/05)

Excel spreadsheet so far, but I've only done 2 kits 

QBrew: http://www.usermode.org/code.html, seems nice enough to record and plan ingredients, and it's completely free. Of course I'm not doing all grain, so maybe it's just nice for my intended extract usage.

From that page, seems someone from here (darren robinson) made a program that translates the promash recipes into BeerXML, which can be then read by qbrew.
http://www.beerxml.com/converter.htm


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

Doc, take a bow..


----------

